# Corsair H60 Schrauben zum Befestigen des FAN auf den Radiator



## cili006 (17. Juli 2012)

hi Corsair forum leutz, ich habe so ein krasses Problem...
Habe von Amazon am 22.06 ne Corsair H60 Bestellt und geliefert bekommen, bei den Einbauvorbereitungen merkte ich dann das die zarten schrauben zum befestigen des lüfters mit dem Gehäuse und dem Radiator fehlen. So wie ich das verstehe sind das 4 Schrauben die durch das case gehen ind den lüfter rein und dann im Radiator enden - wo sie dann auch reingeschraubt werden (sehr vorsichtig wohlbemerkt). Hab schon von fällen des Überdrehens gelesen.
Ok soweit, Amazon geschrieben, die wollten das Teil zurück, hätten aber erstmal keine Neue gehabt - TOLL
Nun Corsair geschrieben (Kalifornia Boys) und denen mein Problem sehr genau und mit besten Englisch beschrieben, UND WAS SENDEN die mir zu OMG OMG OMG ein neues Bracket zum befestigen des Coolers auf der CPU - OMG leutz ich brauchte SCREWS schrieb ich den erneut zurück, aber bis heute totenstille.
WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN um an diese schrauben zu kommen ?
War heute bei Caseking und die konnten mir auch nicht helfen.
Wenn das hier irgendein Corsair Offizieller ließt, bitte bitte sendet mir doch 4 so ne schrauben mit hinterlegscheibe zu.
Und wo ich gerade dabei bin, mein Graphite 600 T in Weiß ist die Scheibe irgendwie unten gerissen, nun soll ich das ganze einsenden WIESO ist doch nur so ein Plexiglas ding, kann man da nicht einfach ein neues zugesand bekommen, warum muss ich das einsenden nach Holland ???
junge junge wenn ich nicht irgendwie noch hilfe erlange, war es das mit CORSAIR NEVER 4 EVER AGAIN


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juli 2012)

ich hätte beim händler um die ecke für 2€ die schrauben geholt und gut is ...   ist zwar *******, dass die nicht passend beiliegen, aber mich deshalb so lange mit dem hersteller befassen zu müssen, wäre mir zu kompliziert gewesen


----------



## cili006 (17. Juli 2012)

Danke Stryke7 und sehe ich auch so 
NUR es sind (UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz) Schrauben die man so einfach nicht bekommt, die haben die länge 5,35 und 40 ABER keine 30... 
Nun weiß ich echt nicht weiter, weil 35 kann ich nicht nehmen, sonst beschädige ich den radiator...
Ich hatte mir überlegt so n Ding zu kaufen wo sich die luft sammeln kann, aqua tuning (stuck oder wie det ding heißt), hat ne höhe von 2 cm -- ergo bräuchte ich dann schrauben mit ner 50 länge -  ABER DIE GIBT ES AUCH NICHT so zu kaufen  OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

IST DENN KEINER VON  CORSAIR  HIER DER MIR WEITERHELFEN KANN


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Juli 2012)

Begib dich zur Corsair Homepage, Rechts-Unten bei Kontakt klickst du auf "Kunden Service", du kannst sie natürlich auch auf Deutsch anschreiben.
Aber am einfachsten ist es wenn du es Amazon zurück schickst, und sie dir ein neues Produkt dir zukommen lassen.
PS: Der Corsair Support hier ist freiwillig, also an deiner stelle würde ich hier keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2012)

hmm, irgendwie höre ich momentan von corsair einiges negatives, vor etwa 2 wochen hatte jemand RICHTIG probleme mit dem austausch seines netzteils ...    eigentlich finde ich die marke echt gut, aber beim kundenservice scheinen die etwas probleme zu haben


----------



## Thiersee (25. Juli 2012)

*Hier eine Adresse*, vielleicht haben die auch die Länge 30.

MfG, Thiersee


----------



## cili006 (31. Juli 2012)

_*Hier eine Adresse*, vielleicht haben die auch die Länge 30.

MfG, Thiersee                         _ 


Danke Thiersee und habe die Seite auch schon selbst gefunden, aber dennoch sehr nett und cool das es Freunde gibt die einem Helfen können. ABER leider ist die nicht vorrätig und werden in naher zukunft wohl auch keine haben


----------



## cili006 (31. Juli 2012)

_Begib dich zur Corsair Homepage, Rechts-Unten bei Kontakt klickst du auf "Kunden Service", du kannst sie natürlich auch auf Deutsch anschreiben.
Aber am einfachsten ist es wenn du es Amazon zurück schickst, und sie dir ein neues Produkt dir zukommen lassen.
PS: Der Corsair Support hier ist freiwillig, also an deiner stelle würde ich hier keine Wunder erwarten. 						

_
Das ist wohl wahr und hoffe weiter, denn - DIE HOFFNUNG STIRBT JA  BEKANNTLICH ZULETZT 
zu Amazon zurücksenden würde ich ja gern machen. Nur zu der Zeit hatten die keine weiter H60 im Lager. Mag sein das Sie jetzt wieder welche haben, und könnte auch ganz link sein und eine neue Bestellen und behaupten das ich die neu bestellte nicht benötige und dafür die fehlerhafte zurück senden. ABER sowas mach ich nicht. Bin ne ehrliche Haut. Aber dennoch Alpha (oder wie ist dein Member ausgesprochen) danke für deine Tipps und hilfreichen Kommentare. Aber Corsair wurde von mir schon auf allen verfügbaren Kanälen angesprochen. UND BIS HEUTE NICHTS - KEINE SCHRAUBEN DA

Habe im moment die H60 und den Lüfter per draht befestigt LOL und es hält, aber es sieht aus...

 P.S. Kann man nen Draht auch sleeven oder modden, für ideen bitte posten, danke


----------



## constantinosand (2. September 2012)

ne frage nebenbei
- kann man auf der anderen seite des radiators einen zweiten lüfter befestigen?
- geht das gewinde im radiator einmal komplett durch den radiator durch oder endet das gewinde auf beiden seiten jeweils im radiator?
- wie hastu dein problem nun lösen können, hastu die passenden schrauben irgendwo ausfindif gemacht?
- ist die h60 pumpe wirklich so leise? wie es in der pcgh 11/2011 heißt
ja ok, vier fragen sind auch nich schlecht

m3/30 polyamid schrauben gibts beim conrad
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...84-Polyamid-KunststoffPolyamid-M3-30-mm-10-St


----------

